# Gun Control video



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

I recognize that this is a old video clip of a Congressional hearing of March 6th 2007, and Suzanna Gratia Hupp provides her testimony on the need to keep and support the 2nd amendment. This is after the Luby's Restaurant massacre some 20 years ago... she tells her story. Honestly I've never seen it until today. Thought I'd share it here for discussion. 
[yt]lGAC3mMObb0[/yt]

I love how one of the senators, Schumer just sat there looking all bored... as if this woman's testimony isn't going to change his mind one tiny bit... (the jerk).

This video shows the changes in the gun laws over the years... 

[yt]j73SsNFgBO4[/yt]


----------



## K831 (May 22, 2011)

I have heard her speak several times, and always felt that she made a strong and passionate case for the right and freedom to defend ourselves. On many issues I can see both sides, and understand where those I disagree with are coming from. But this is one of the few issues where the other side is just speaking Greek to me. Their arguments make no sense whatsoever.

The looks on the faces of the anti-gun rights politicians in this video are great.


----------



## Kemposhot (May 24, 2011)

The one video with Suzanna Gratia Hupp is an amazing testimony.  Schumer is so stubborn on this issue, and his lack of interest he's showing is really unprofessional in my opinion.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 24, 2011)

Kemposhot said:


> The one video with Suzanna Gratia Hupp is an amazing testimony.  Schumer is so stubborn on this issue, and his lack of interest he's showing is really unprofessional in my opinion.



*What* professionalism? The guy's a fricken politican! Since when did they give a damn about anything outside their wallets?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 24, 2011)

I posted the first video link up here a few years ago but it's still a very powerful testimony even having seen it (and shown it to anti-gun friends) a fair few times :bows:.  When she describes what her mother did it makes me weep no matter how many times I hear it.


----------



## pgsmith (May 25, 2011)

Makes me glad I live in Texas, where you're never sure who has a concealed carry permit and a gun hidden about their person.


----------



## pgsmith (May 25, 2011)

Oops, forgot to mention that it was this incident which led to Texas creating its concealed carry laws that allowed people to take the training and get a firearm carry license.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 6, 2011)

pgsmith said:


> Makes me glad I live in Texas, where you're never sure who has a concealed carry permit and a gun hidden about their person.


 Here in Florida, just about everybody and their mother in laws carry firearms, with and without the concealed weapons permit...

... If guns are outlawed - only outlaws will have guns. I forget who said that.


----------

